# Winterabdeckung



## fischpapa (8. Aug. 2008)

Hallo, würde gerne für meinen Teich eine Winterabdeckung bauen,nur ich weiss nicht wie ?  Habt ihr auch eine Winterabdeckung?Stellt doch mal Bilder ein damit ich mir ein paar Anregungen holen kann!
Mein Teich ist 3m x 1,50m. Wäre nett wenn Ihr mir eure Winterabdeckungen präsentiert! Weil ich weiss leider nicht wie ich eine bauen soll!

mfg Christian


----------



## rainthanner (8. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Winterabdeckung*

Hallo Christian, 

zum Thema Winter- oder Teichabdeckung sollte unsere Suchfunktion einiges hergeben.  


Gruß Rainer


----------



## fischpapa (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Winterabdeckung*

Hallo,
hat den hier keiner ein paar Fotos von seiner Winterabdeckung?
Gibts doch nicht!Holt Ihr alle eure Fischis über den Winter auf die Coutsch? 

mfg Christian


----------



## karsten. (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Winterabdeckung*

Hallo Christian 

schau mal !
ich hab einfach nur Abdeckung in die Albumsuche 
eingegeben :

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/browseimages.php?do=searchresults&searchid=1979

jetzt könnte man über die Profile die Beiträge der User zum Thema raussuchen
oder in Stichwortsuche Bälle , Styropur, Abdeckung 

oder

warten  


mfG


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Winterabdeckung*

Servus Christian

Ich probiers mit dem

   

Kindergewächshaus  

Müsste doch auch für deinen Teich eine Idee sein  

Etwas Bastelei, mit Noppenfolie, in der Teichmitte ein Stab (auf Styropor montiert, also schwimmend) als Regenablaufhilfe und Fertig


----------

